# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Seeing yourself as Baby,Child,10yr old and Teen+

## MonkeyElk

Anyone had a lucid dream where they have seen themselves as a younger version? I have multiple occasions.  One time, this was my first wild too, i was floating around in a classroom it was black all around me except for a lil white bubble window in front of me, and I saw myself sitting in a classroom in gradeschool, it was pretty freaky because of how precise and accurate it was.  Another WILD I had was just a couple weeks ago and I saw a T.V. and flipped it on, and each channel I changed to was a different age of me, first of a baby, pre-schoolers, grade school and then high school, it was a bit frightening because of how real and accurate the visions of me were.  Please share if you have had anything like this before.....

----------


## sensi

Yeah Ive seen myself as an old women, and different people many occasions. Actually most times I look in a mirror unexpectedly or see my reflection I am usually different from real life. If I purposely look at myself then I am usually normal. I have not seen myself younger than I am now tho.

Peace Sensi.

----------


## TygrHawk

It's never happened in an LD, but I have had regular dreams where I was a child.  Didn't "see myself" at that age, though, I just was that age in the dream.

----------


## will.i.am

I have had a dream where I talked to a younger version of myself over the phone.  It was cool, i was telling my younger self all about Saddam and the war.  Needless to say, that dream was a while ago.

----------


## Universal Mind

In my first really long and detailed, deep sleep lucid dream, which I had last summer, I went back to the mid-1970's and saw myself as a three year old.  I was sitting in my mother's lap, and she was holding me.  I had wanted to visit that scenario in a lucid dream for a long time.  The sight was fascinating and overwhelming.  I had a very strong psychological experience when I saw it.  I had thought for a while how it is sad that past eras are over and can never come back again.  The dream gave me a new perspective, however.  I was very aware in the lucid dream that the woman and boy I was looking at are 100% the people that are alive now.  I had a strong perception that the past is not dead.  It still exists... in the form of the present.  

I went back to 1975 in a more recent lucid dream.  This time, I went to a house that I never actually lived in, but had lived in in the world of the lucid dream.  I was seeing from the point of view of the three year old this time instead of looking at him from a few feet away.  My mother and I talked about stuff that happened at that house in 1975, but although we were talking about the past, we were there, as if the future hadn't happened yet.  It was paradoxical.  There were some people of a nonexistent religion hanging out in our yard.  They were wearing robes and crazy hats to represent that they were bishops of their religion.  I told them that I was visiting them in a lucid dream and that I am a traveller of time and the universe of the mind.  The girl of my dreams when I was a teenager was there because, in the dream, she was our neighbor, but she was an adult.  As I said in another post, she is not somebody I really want now, except when she appears in my dreams.

----------


## Haz

I had one, but it wasn't an LD. I accidentally pooed on the carpet (I was a baby  :tongue2: ). I remember it like i was yesterday... What if it was real O_o. It did feel real, and it was years ago... scary.

----------


## Seeker

I saw myself as a boy of about 12 one time in a mirror while in an LD.  Really kind of freaky!  Mirrors are neat things!

----------


## ShadowVengance

I once had a dream, where I went back to when I was little, (but with my current body) and I messed up all these guys trying to bully me, I felt good.

----------


## Remus

Once, recently, I had a dream that I was in something like... pre-k, or something. o_0

And, in my 'class' type thing.. there was only two people I can remember... xD There was like a little kid Draco Malfoy (From Harry Potter) And, this one kid that I hate IRL.. o_0

It was.. intresting. xD

But, it wasn't lucid, and I never actully 'saw' myself, I just 'knew' that I was that age in the dream,. xD

----------


## whoeverwearevox

I had a recent dream where i was running from these shadows that were domminating my town and the sky and everything was aging very fast and becomming haunted. My little brother, my dog (in a dogman form), a young version of me (about 10), and I were all running. 

My brother, dog and I started to fly away, and i was trying to get my younger self to fly too but he didnt know how to fly. I couldn't carry him because i was moving to slow and he was too heavy. He ended up being grabbed by a shadow, and turned into black dust.

Creepy dream
Younger me

Vox  ::fro::

----------


## Je33ica

i had an lucid dream where i saw myself in junior high.  well, i wasn't lucid until i saw myself, my ugly little self lol, and become lucid.  i flew around and followed myself into the classroom.  it was quite cool, now that i think about it i should of talked to myself.  gosh darn it...

----------


## MonkeyElk

yeah, i hate it when you wake up and think of all the cool shit you "could have" done while you were lucid, even though you were lucid, your mind still thinks in a different way I guess cause the dream scenario makes you.  You can think of fun things to do and remember certain tasks and shit, but then you wake up and reflect on it, you always should of done this, or could of done that...Oh well, yeah i always forget to talk to dream characters, in all my dreams, i usually dont talk to anybody really, unless I order them to do something, in which case they do it, but never converse with me.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by MonkeyElk_
> *Oh well, yeah i always forget to talk to dream characters, in all my dreams, i usually dont talk to anybody really, unless I order them to do something, in which case they do it, but never converse with me.*



My family always acts really really strange when I talk to them in my LDs. Like they suspect that I know that they're fake.

It's kinda creepy.

----------


## Lucky27

I had a dream where I lookied in the mirror and I saw one of my friends, I became lucid because of that.
It was kind of freaky though, got my heart pumping for the moment.

----------


## MonkeyElk

No offense, but you saw your friend in a mirror, what does that have to do with my subject of seeing yourself as a baby or child???? NOTHING.....jk...thats cool and all...And OPH, my family is always fucked up too....I dont get it

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by MonkeyElk_
> *And OPH, my family is always fucked up too....I dont get it*



Really? What does your family do?

Mine always get into really odd arguments with me. Which sort of end up feeling like control battles.

That or they start speaking gibbersh then get mad at me when I ask them to keep reapeating it because I don't freaking understand what they are saying!

----------


## MonkeyElk

Yeah, they always seem to be up in my business and never like what I am doing in my dream. And one time I was getting into an argument with my dad and I was just like, fuck this i'm dreaming, and I busted out the front door and flew away, almost ran over a fat pizza delivery lady on the way out too.  They just seem to act so freakin retarded in the dreamworld, I dont get it.  But next time i'm lucid and around them i'll see if i can not rectify the situation.

----------


## jags

*by the way india is the best place for lucid dreaming...yeah i just had a dream i walked into my parents old bedroom my dad was holding me as a baby and dabbing green paste onto my forehead, green represents envy, i said guess what im dreaming, then i realised there was something moving under the bed i looked underneath it was a strange toy ,insufficient love from parents, then i said i love you and flew out the window...
anyway all our childhood memories are tucked away in the unconscious and we see our everyday world through a filter of those early experiences, there are many places in the compartmentalised mind where we dont allow ourselves to go, restricted access, however we unconsciously carry this material everywhere we go..
dreaming of childhood may occur when the consciousness is expanding in someway.why? because the nadis( subtle helixes that hold mental impressions between them) loosen at this time as they vibrate at a lower frequency, this causes the unconscious material to float loose and emerge in the subconscious...its a very good thing because these childhoodevents can be resolved so you can begin to live a life free of just being an automatic response mechanism responding to all situations through the filter of the internal child still yearning for the love that he/she never received from parents. Ive given this link before and everyone thinks i work for them but i dont i just know that after 6 months of using this product the quality and interest of my lucid dreams has improved drastically www.centerpointe.com*

----------


## Mystical_Journey

I didnt actually see myself within the dream, but i remember having a dream that was inside my old school, everyone around me was around 14 years old (High School) and i recall having the perception i have now, i think its one of my waking dreams that crossed over to my lucidity, to go back school with the knowledge i have now (lol).

It was strange to be in a situation of the past, like a snap-shot of a photograph of an event you forgot.

----------


## dragonoverlord

Why is india the best place to lucid dream. When i make my next lucid dream im going to borrow into my subconcious and retrieve a very old memory and bring it to the front of my consciouscnes.

----------


## TheUnknown

Hehe, i've seen myself even weirder ways.. like former lives or something. I was a soldier in one.. a woman in another, a farmer in yet another, myself in many different ages.. so strange, i've learned alot about my past through them.

About strange family... I always dream my family is zombies.. i always know they are fake.. sometimes i just kick there ass for the hell of it, and they TRULY act like zombies.. kinda like Dawn Of The Dead kind of shit (mind you, its always been like this.. before i even saw any zombie movies).  Mostly now though.. they just don't talk or do anything.. i was sitting at dinner one time and they just set there.. and stared at each other.. so did my neighbor and my grandparents who were there....

----------


## Yume

In my dream I was older. I had a beard and was taller. I felt really good. I can't wait until my beard grows in. I am jealous of my dreams. I was talking to people I knew and they were a little older too. We talked of old times. It was nice.

----------


## dragonoverlord

I had a dream were i met my self as a baby (3 years old), myself in grade 8 only a year older than i am now,a teeen and i saw myself as a old man to all in the same dream.

----------


## CAINE

I just had a good idea... In a lucid dream, get to a computer, and like start up AIM, MSN, or some messenger, and then talk to yourself.. That would be cool.

----------


## Pegasis

I had a dreams about my inner child, when I underwent physcodrama I started to have dreams about being in a woman's flat, a friend of the family aged eleven.  She would have put me over her lap, pulled my trousers and pants down and spanked me infront of girls.  I have learned certain things are best left alone.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I've had dreams, lucid and not, where I've been any age from 8 to 19. I never figured out why in some dreams I'm older than in others... then there are times where my age changes [up or down] as the dream goes on but time isn't flying with it...My body just changes ages at will.

----------


## Pegasis

> I've had dreams, lucid and not, where I've been any age from 8 to 19. I never figured out why in some dreams I'm older than in others... then there are times where my age changes [up or down] as the dream goes on but time isn't flying with it...My body just changes ages at will.







> I had a dreams about my inner child, when I underwent physcodrama I started to have dreams about being in a woman's flat, a friend of the family aged eleven.  She would have put me over her lap, pulled my trousers and pants down and spanked me infront of girls.  I have learned certain things are best left alone.




I feel that it is discovering something from youth and then moving on.  
The Uncover, Discover, Discard.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Not quite the same, but I have... in a mirror!  :smiley:  

Also..

I have met myself as old, and even as myself duplicated.. But, I cannot recall having met myself when the other me was younger.. 

Interesting notion!  :smiley: 

Makes me think of: If one met ones older-self as young, then one might also meet the younger-self, when/'as the' older!

----------


## Cloud Strife

As posted in another post of mine, yes, I've had a dream like that a few years back.

It was one dream:
In it I went back in time with a strange mobile phone and came to hold my baby-self in my hands.
Then I was warped to another time, here I saw my 9year old self, but he was running away in fear of a scary man, I went after them to save my 9year old self, but I couldn't save him.
The man grabbed him and right at that moment I woke up in distress.

I never dreamed it again, not that I remember though.

----------


## Pegasis

I my recurring dream about the woman spanking my bare bottom when I was eleven, she was a family friend in reality.  Once I looked at this dream, they stopped, but I had a few about being growen up and urging her to spank me in a playfull fashion.

----------


## Pegasis

Check out this hyperlink

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42328

----------

